# Company trip



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Went on this trip with Eddie Lively and 10 other guys mostly from Lowe's in Pace.
We caught our limit of ARS 22 all over 10#one was 15# one 16# and the largest 17#. That is me holding the 17# Snapper I caught . Both Pics are the same fish. Just showing the effect of the Gulf Coast FishHold (for lack of better terms)
We also caught over 20 of the largest Mingo Snapper I have ever seen. I was amazed as these footballs kept coming up.
One guy caught a Blackfin Tuna on a double hook mingo rig on the bottom in over 200' of water on cut bait. A couple of the Grouper were caught the same way. I wouldn't have believed it if I wasn't there. One big Grouper was bitten in half by a shark on the way up and what was left weighed 20#. 
I will post more pics later.
Sorry some of the photos need to be rotated, I do not know how, maybe one of the mods can help out.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

We got caught up in the same Lightning storm as No-Catch. It was Gnarly. But the rain kept it cool and we whacked the Snapper in the rain.
Pictured is the Grouper bit in half that still weighed 20#
My foot is in the pic to show a size comparison not for Jason's Fetish.....Pleasure
Pile of ARS fillets and a pile of Mingo Fillets
I think the little fish there is a Squirrel fish, He sure was pretty when he came up.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

A few more.
Squirrel Fish??


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice trip! lots of red!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to killem, but I'm sea sick from the pics! lol


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Spanish Flag.

Nice trip. Lightening got close a few times but glad we went also. Nice fish!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn that a lot if meat. Wtg.
Whyme


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Not positive but I'm gonna say the fish you are calling a squirrel fish is really a juvenile lane snapper...don't fry me if I'm wrong people, it's just my guess

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love to see them big beeliners............I think they are much better eating than the red snappers......congrats on a nice box of fish


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Shark Sugar said:


> Not positive but I'm gonna say the fish you are calling a squirrel fish is really a juvenile lane snapper...don't fry me if I'm wrong people, it's just my guess
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I think Lastcast is right, it is a Spanish Flag Fish


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Ok nice. It is a pretty fish for sure. Were you out on a charter fishing?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

We were aboard the Lively One II with Captain Eddie Lively, out of Pensacola Beach.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a great haul! Big Ed will dang sure put you on em... I bet ole Austin Pfeiffer didn't catch a one of those fish! Lol


----------

